# Interesting little link ... surf around ... The Economy



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

http://www.bls.gov/eag/eag.us.htm


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Geee....

Wages are up, unemployment is down.

Either McDonalds is paying more, or that BS argument of the market being filled with only pissy little jobs is simply that, BS.

Surprise surprise.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I'm trying still to figure out where McDonalds is hiding those 1.1 Million new employees they have hired in the past 6 months ...

Service sure as hell hasn't improved


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

No kiddin. I have yet to actually recieve the "Apple Dippers" in my kids happy meal when I tell them I dont want fries. Try exlaining that one to a non-english speaking window vendor :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Thank god I can cook!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I can tell you that in my state GM and Ford have taken huge hits. Lots of people are out of work and the price of goods continues to rise. It might be nice where you are, but it certainly isn't here.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Have you considered ... "Moving"

Think of it this way ...

Unrealistic demands of Unions ... and unrealistic health care Costs ...

You can think all you want in terms of how you think things "Ought to be"

But always realize ... reality and the bottom line on the ledger sheet don't care a lick ...

They just keep on dealing in "IS's"


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No. When did you adopt the policy of cutting and running?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Why move when the economy takes a dive, the govt has lots of free money to give away.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT ... that's not cutting and running ...

It's my life long grip on the notion that

"If something isn't working ... I stop doing it"


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

DecoyDummy said:


> MT ... that's not cutting and running ...
> 
> it's a life long grip on the notion that
> 
> "I something isn't working ... I stop doing it"


I couldn't agree more, which is why I advocate getting out of Iraq as soon as possible.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Boy, when MT doesnt like the road being traveled she sure doesnt hesitate to take the nearest exit.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

as usual ... you don't pay attenton ... things are doing fairly well in Iraq ... you must try harder to keep up ...rather than look for opprtunities to change the subject ... that's Cutting and Running


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Aaahhem . About the jobs . Did you ever consider that this is the great picking season on the West coast and FL/TX. You know , those big fat strawberries , and such . When you think about more employed you should maybe think - Guest Workers .


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

atec said:


> Aaahhem . About the jobs . Did you ever consider that this is the great picking season on the West coast and FL/TX. You know , those big fat strawberries , and such . When you think about more employed you should maybe think - Guest Workers .


I remember when I was a kid growing up in PA, as kid, we picked strawberrys, tomatoes and bailed hay, milked cows and all the field work, of course we didn't make a lot of money but it did teach good work ethics, now alot of the kids want to sit on their buts and play on the computers and watch TV. I'm glad my dad wouldn't give me money and told me to earn it.
How does a 14-17 year old today contribute to the problem? They wont do anything much less hard labor, so your right we need people that are willing to do hard work for cheap, guess who?

YOUR RIGHT!

PS: I don't want to start a wizzing contest: I'm not saying all 14-17 year old's are worthless just alot of them have no responsibilities and won't even take out the trash after the parents work all day. There are some out their that have been taught well by their parents.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I couldn't agree more, which is why I advocate getting out of Iraq as soon as possible.


Can't you ever leave a thread on topic without trying to throw it off course with your simply minded crap.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

atec said:


> Aaahhem . About the jobs . Did you ever consider that this is the great picking season on the West coast and FL/TX. You know , those big fat strawberries , and such . When you think about more employed you should maybe think - Guest Workers .


Aaahem....about that "great west coast picking season..."

California has had record rainfall. I saw pictures of strawberry fields absolutely flooded...like underwater. Asparagus here was disced under. Apricots are not going to really happen this year. Cherries are below 50% production this year. Lettuce is way below production as most produce is. Rice fields are so wet they can't be worked.

Farmers don't hire pickers to sit around and do nothing. Here in California I can say we have NOT made a substantial impact with the unemployment rate.

Jeff Given


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

In the immortal words of Queen....

"Another one bites the dust"


----------

